# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  إيجابيات مورينيو مع ريال مدريد

## امير الصمت

*رغم الهجوم العنيف الذي  يتعرض  له البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو في ريال مدريد، بسبب أسلوب لعبه  الدفاعي،  ومهاجمته المستمرة للتحكيم، والتأثير في صورة الفريق الملكي  الناصعة  البياض، إلا أن للبرتغالي أفضال كثيرة على الفريق نوجزها هنا.*  *1- قوة خط الدفاع:*   * لا ينكر أحد أن الخط الخلفي  في ريال مدريد كان على الدوام مصدر صداع لأغلب  مدربيه، ولم يستطع أي من  أولئك المدربين إقناع إدارة النادي بضرورة  التعاقد مع لاعب في الخط  الخلفي، في الوقت لاذي تركزت دوما فيها أنظار  مسؤولي الفريق الملكي على  خطي المقدمة.*   *لكن مورينيو تعاقد مع مواطنه   ريكاردو كارفاليو الذي كان صمام الأمان للفريق هذا الموسم، بسبب خبرته   الطويلة في الملاعب الأوروبية، ما انعكس بالضرورة على أداء زملائه بجواره.*  *2- الفوز بالكأس:*   * رغم أنها بطولة لم تكن تحظى  بأي أهمية عند الكثير من الأندية الكبيرة، إلا  أن غياب كأس الملك عن  خزائن النادي، جعل للفوز بها أهمية كبيرة، وهذا ما  حققه الداهية البرتغالي  بعد اقتلاعه للقب من فم الفريق الكاتالوني في  المباراة النهائية.*  **   *3- الفوز على برشلونة:*   * عاد الفريق الملكي للفوز  على الفريق الكاتالوني بعد خمس مواجهات خسرها  أمام الغريم في كامب نو  وسانتياغو بيرنابيو، لكن مورينيو ورجاله أوقفوا  الزحف الكاتالوني، وأجبروه  أولا على التعادل في بيرنابيو، ثم هزموه في  المستايا ثم تعادلوا معه في  كامب نو، وهذا من شأنه أن يعيد المنافسات بين  الفريقين إلى ألقها وقوتها.*   *4- بناء فريق المستقبل:*  *  لطالما اتهم الفريق الملكي  بحق،  أنه لا يعمل للمستقبل، فتعاقداته تجري دون  تخطيط واضح، إلا أن  الريال هذا  الموسم تغير، فتعاقد مع الأرجنتيني الشاب  دي ماريا  والألمانيين الشابين  اوزيل وخضيرة ليضافوا إلى اللاعبين الشباب في  صفوف  الفريق رونالدو  ومارسيلو وبنزيمة وراموس وغيرهم.*  **   *هذه التشكيلة بالتعاون مع   اللاعبين المخضرمين مثل كارفاليو وبيبي وكاسياس والونسو تعني أن الفريق   قادر على العطاء أكثر في المواسم المقبلة بسبب زيادة التفاهم بين اللاعبين   وتواجدهم أكثر معاً في صفوف الفريق.*  *5- الوصول لنصف نهائي دوري الأبطال:*  *  بعد ست سنوات من عدم قدرة  ريال مدريد على تخطي الدور الثاني في البطولة،  استطاع ريال مدريد الوصول  لنصف النهائي، والاقتراب أكثر وأكثر من تحقيق  اللقب العاشر له في البطولة  الأوروبية.*  *ورغم خروجه من البطولة على  يد  برشلونة، إلا أن ما قدمه ريال مدريد في البطولة كان إنذاراً قوياً يشي  بما  ينوي فعله مورينيو في موسمه الثاني مع الفريق الملكي في البطولة  الأوروبية  الأغلى.*    **

----------


## GSM-AYA

متابعة ممتازة..............

----------

